# clive jenkins ANDES



## john ward (Jun 8, 2007)

If anyone knows Clive Jenkins from the Isle of Wight I'd like to contact him. I owe him a beer!
Funny how you get on well with someone and never think that the last time you see each other really IS the last time.....It must be a bit like squaddies during the War. They come home and just lose touch. When you get a bit older (67) you think back on your life and wonder what your best mates are doing now and wouldn't it be good to meet up again, find a good pub, and have a jolly good oldfashioned chin wag.
Remember that time ashore in Turkey when we were thinking about selling our unpopular stewardess in return for a few beers, or perhaps a camel, I forget the details, and then changed our minds when we accidently found "the cages" and realised that we wouldn't even leave a pet hamster there let alone a human. 
Truthfully, we wouldn't have sold her....it just seemed like a good idea at the time! We were in our twenties!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A remote possibility that "pompeyfan" may know of him as he has lived on the island for years.


----------



## john ward (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks. I'll give it a go.
John


----------



## vic.clarke (Nov 28, 2007)

john ward said:


> If anyone knows Clive Jenkins from the Isle of Wight I'd like to contact him. I owe him a beer!
> Funny how you get on well with someone and never think that the last time you see each other really IS the last time.....It must be a bit like squaddies during the War. They come home and just lose touch. When you get a bit older (67) you think back on your life and wonder what your best mates are doing now and wouldn't it be good to meet up again, find a good pub, and have a jolly good oldfashioned chin wag.
> Remember that time ashore in Turkey when we were thinking about selling our unpopular stewardess in return for a few beers, or perhaps a camel, I forget the details, and then changed our minds when we accidently found "the cages" and realised that we wouldn't even leave a pet hamster there let alone a human.
> Truthfully, we wouldn't have sold her....it just seemed like a good idea at the time! We were in our twenties!


I know a Clive Jenkins from the I.O.W. I don't think he's on the Island now.


----------



## jim phillips (Dec 12, 2010)

*jenks*

I knocked about with clive when we were ashore at the same time.He lived in the next road to me on Pan estate Newport.We went to same school and in later years his Mum & Dad took over a Pub called i think, THE SHOULDER OF MUTTON in south street.


----------

